# saltdogg



## wishin4snoww (Dec 20, 2007)

what does everyone think of the salt dogg poly v box looking at one just wondering if its any good
thanks


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

Got one last year and a second this year. They are GREAT!! No problems ever. Well I guess until i had the adjustable baffles adjusted to my liking it was tricky but since then awesome. I have ran about 100 tons this season between the two and 105 tons last year through the original with not failures. cannot recommend enough. Angelo's has the best pricing anywhere. I run the two yarders and usually but about 2-2.25 yards in at a time.


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought at the begining of the season, ran about 20 tons problem free unless it sits. I put a half ton in for weight when plowing the first storm, never again, froze like a rock and after 20 hours plowing had to get in and hand shovel it out, but that was my fault. Other then that, have not had any problems mechanicly, has always worked good. Like Wharley said....best price at Angelos....$3149 or close too, out the door. Good luck


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you talking about the poly/electric models? Have a chance at a stainless gas model for around 3700, but Im pretty interested in the electrics. They have an auger vs a conveyor?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Can someone take a picture of the adjustment of the plates I want to do mine I just dont know how much. Do not leave salt in it for longer then 3 hours it will freeze I had to sit in the spreader this storm and bust it up with one of the cross member while one of my employees drove it sucked the vibrator killed my legs I am still shaking 9 hours after.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

They have an auger. The price at angelos is 2950 for a 2 yard electric. I opened my plates just about double what the factory had set, maybe 4" in the front and 3" in the rear. Also I have never had a freezing salt problem. I always use the tarp and get my salt from a covered enclosure so it is pretty dry to begin with.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

wishin4snoww;472643 said:


> what does everyone think of the salt dogg poly v box looking at one just wondering if its any good
> thanks


I sub for a guy with a salt dogg hopper spreader. He just had a 5000$ electrical repair. That left a sour taste in my mouth about them. I'm sure just like with many things, keep it nice, and it'll treat nice.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

GreenAcresFert;476418 said:


> I put a half ton in for weight when plowing the first storm, never again, froze like a rock and after 20 hours plowing had to get in and hand shovel it out, but that was my fault.


Instead of shoveling try a garden hose. The water runs straight to the auger chute thawing the frozen salt. you have to empty it immediately after though or it WILL refreeze.



bladescape2;476418 said:


> He just had a 5000$ electrical repair.


How the he!! did he do that? you can buy a new one for less then that, there's not $5K worth of electric in the entire thing.


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

> He just had a 5000$ electrical repair.


Was this the cause of the spreader? As stated you can get a new one for under 3k and as I install my own stuff it only needs power from the truck..no splicing or anything so I don't know how...


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought a 1500 series Salt Dogg last Spring and finally got around to installing it 2 weeks into our season. I've run about 6 Ton thru it so far. I am very pleased! No bags stacked up in the truck-no pallets to deal with.
I do run the vib. plenty as the salt doesn't just shake down from the movement of the truck itself. 
I've left salt in the unit several times now and have only had issues w/ "caking" once due to fluctuations in temp. It was to be expected.
I've plowed all of my clients w/ a full load on and all I did was run the vib. and it started spitting out salt as needed.
I'm guessing any problems would be due to salt that is already wet being loaded and then getting a big drop in outside temps.
If there is a complaint I would say that I wanted to call the dealership which sold me the unit(I had some questions for the install) and found out that since I purchased it, that dealership went out of business. I've gotten info for the next nearest dealership but am uncertain as to their customer service record.
I'm considering another one for our other truck next year, but in an 8ft model.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

are you guys with the freeze up problems using treated salt? or just plain rock salt?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

plain rock salt


----------



## kmwharley (Nov 5, 2007)

just regular bulk


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I never knew that stuff could freeze up. I heard that it can form a hard layer ontop of the pile, but does it freeze through and through?


----------



## GreenAcresFert (Sep 28, 2007)

Regular bulk salt, that is stored outside under tarps, not always tarped that well during storms though.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I love my salt dogg. The guy I bought it from, wishes he never sold it. (when from bulk to bag, so got a smaller spreader). As of right now, I got 2 subs with them, and 3 other buddies who have them. Everyone I know that has one, swears by them.


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Has anyone took their baffles off completely. I was wondering if this would create a problem or work better for bulk salt????


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

axl;482146 said:


> Has anyone took their baffles off completely. I was wondering if this would create a problem or work better for bulk salt????


Love my Salt Dogg!!!!!! I took my baffels out and have had no problems. I had salt freeze around the baffles and salt clump up in the hopper and stopped the salt flow. It really dumps the salt know!!!!!! Once again I love that spreader and am glad I bought it instead of wasting my money on a Snow Ex that has *no S.S. steal and over priced motors on it*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a ram2500 with a 6.5ft bed. Do they make a salt dogg poly box that would fit in my bed and I cant use the tailgate room more room. That will be off in the winter.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

MnM;487009 said:


> I have a ram2500 with a 6.5ft bed. Do they make a salt dogg poly box that would fit in my bed and I cant use the tailgate room more room. That will be off in the winter.


The salt dogg was designed to work in 6' bed or a 8' bed with a 24" tool box/fuel tank. Both the 2 yard and 1.5 yard will fit.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

basher;477480 said:


> Instead of shoveling try a garden hose. The water runs straight to the auger chute thawing the frozen salt. you have to empty it immediately after though or it WILL refreeze.
> 
> How the he!! did he do that? you can buy a new one for less then that, there's not $5K worth of electric in the entire thing.


One too many zeros in that price....I just ordered a new motor and sproket today for my electric sander and it came to $ 599 and change.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

merrimacmill;480375 said:


> I never knew that stuff could freeze up. I heard that it can form a hard layer ontop of the pile, but does it freeze through and through?


Straight salt will absorb moisture from the air and set up like a big rock. Using a pick and shovel in a V spreader is no fun.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Anyone else take out the plates of thier salt dogg? I am thinking about taking mine out.


----------



## AURALAND (Dec 21, 2007)

Took mine out last night. Not good. I have been spreading mostly sand and it worked awesome. Had to spread some salt last night and it keeps jamming.The salt doesn't appear to be frozen in the hopper,but i have to keep wrenching the auger back.


----------



## AURALAND (Dec 21, 2007)

I think my problem was not with the baffles but the auger speed being too fast.Toned it down to 3-4 and it emptied the remainder of the salt out. Some of the salt was pretty chunky which was why I thought it was overloading.Should have this thing fiqured out by the end of the season.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I always run my auger on 4 and the spinner on 9 it seems to do a good job and gets good coverage.


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

Auraland, were you having good luck spreading the sand? Im assuming you have the poly/electric spreader.


----------



## AURALAND (Dec 21, 2007)

nick858;489187 said:


> Auraland, were you having good luck spreading the sand? Im assuming you have the poly/electric spreader.


Yes I was quite surprised how well it worked.I actually stopped by a concrete plant on the way home and got half a yard. The guy there told me they actually steam the sand(don't ask me why)you should have seen the water pouring out of the of the back of the spreader.I fiqured it would be rock hard,put the truck in the garage for the night.Next day,no problems at all.


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

I am thinking about getting a salt dogg next year but I would like the option of spreading just sand or ag lime. I've heard it isn't recommended in these spreaders and was just wondering if anyone knows why?


----------



## axl (Jul 29, 2006)

Ever since I bought the spreader I have had the baffles out. Sometimes when I fill it up and start spreading salt it overloads a lot, i usually have the auger between 7-8 and spinner 9-10.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow 7-8 on the auger you must fly on your lots I have mine set at 4 and I think it is almost to much if I had mine on 7-8 people would be tripping on the salt and my lot would only need salt once every 4 storms no plowing for us


----------

